# How do you connect a share from a Windows 2008 Server



## baronobeefdip (Nov 14, 2011)

I am experimenting with FreeBSD 8.1 RELEASE and I have reached a little problem with mounting Windows shares from a 2008 server. It works out nicely when i try to mount a samba share from a Linux distribution but i am a little confused now. Aren't Windows shares suppossed to be in the smb protocol (A.K.A. cifs). Because nothing seems to be working no matter how much we try to use the command.

```
mount_smbfs
```
Unless theres another command that will make everything easier then what is the difference between mounting a Linux share and a Windows share.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 14, 2011)

I never tried with a Windows 2008 but I found once some strange behaviour while mounting Windows shares. I usually issue a command like:


```
mount_smbfs //user@server/share /mountpoint
```

but the password must be set in a .nsmb file in the home directory with the syntax like:


```
[SERVER:SHARE:USER]
password=myPassword
```

Not sure if this can help with your problem. However I would give a try to the samba logs to see what is going wrong while mounting the share. Finally, I think the samba implementation for linux works better than the windows one, I mean, it is more interoperable


----------

